# Leaking Eheim Ecco 2234



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

Long story short, my Ecco has decided to randomly start leaking from the motor head. It was working flawlessly until I moved it to a different tank, then the problems started. I have seated and re-seated the pump head O-Ring several times to no avail. I have also lubed so many times aswell. Heres what I'm talking about.










The little rectangle slits is where I'm getting water pouring out of. I'm also seeing water when I look down the little slits in the pump head. I am also getting water coming out from where the power cord is as well.

I'm kinda at a total loss here on how to remedy this problem. Is it a bad pump head O-Ring? Is it one of the permanent epoxy seals going? I really hope this isn't the case as the filter is barely a year old. 

Any help much appreciated.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

While I'm not positive on the Ecco series filters, the Classic series filters have a small o-ring for the output fitting underneath the lid cover on the filter head. See if there are any small screws that secure the cover to the pump head. On the Classic series, there are small tabs similar to the ones you circled on the side of the pump head the allow the cover to detach from the pump head.

There may be similar o-rings for your in/out Q.D.'s on the Ecco series filters. Remove the filter from service before attempting to perform this repair.


----------



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks Deeda for the reply. I was able to get the pump head off with those slits you mentioned, but in the process I broke off a tab. Anyway, there were 2 o-rings that sit under the output fittings that I was able to get to and I reseated/relubed them and I have since put the filter in test operation with a bucket. So far, 2 days and no leaks so I'm assuming I got it fixed. Although now that I have done a bucket test with it, I have now noticed how terrible the flow has decreased...even with new media. I think I will just set this filter down and aside till I see use for it. I'll just run my AC30 as the main filter for my 20G Shellie tank!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Sorry that you broke a tab, I forgot to mention it can be tricky to simultaneously press in the slots to free the cover. The Classic canisters have a similar cover. Hopefully that fixes the leak if you decide to use the filter again.

I'm surprised you've noticed that much of a flow decrease in a year old filter! Is it possibly due to running the filter on a taller tank or stand? I know that sometimes when a filter is re-purposed for a different setup, we forget to check the min/max installation height requirements and attribute the problem to an aging filter, additional in-line equipment or media setups.

The AC30 should be fine for a 20G shellie tank. I've got an AC20 + sponge filter on a temporary 10G shellie tank and my 'Lamprologus' brevis 'sunspot' are breeding and raising fry just fine.


----------



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

Deeda said:


> Sorry that you broke a tab, I forgot to mention it can be tricky to simultaneously press in the slots to free the cover. The Classic canisters have a similar cover. Hopefully that fixes the leak if you decide to use the filter again.
> 
> I'm surprised you've noticed that much of a flow decrease in a year old filter! Is it possibly due to running the filter on a taller tank or stand? I know that sometimes when a filter is re-purposed for a different setup, we forget to check the min/max installation height requirements and attribute the problem to an aging filter, additional in-line equipment or media setups.
> 
> The AC30 should be fine for a 20G shellie tank. I've got an AC20 + sponge filter on a temporary 10G shellie tank and my 'Lamprologus' brevis 'sunspot' are breeding and raising fry just fine.


I'm not actually sure why the flow isn't exactly great anymore. I've seen several reviews from other people that say the same thing that the Ecco ends up just "giving out" in a sense for no apparent reason. Anyway, I think if I do decide to get another can, it will be a classic as the Ecco having those O-rings in those spots makes me weary. Potential disaster if you move the motor head just right and one side comes off because a tab isn't secure or something along those lines.

Sounds like your shellie tank is doing great! I'm kinda happy I had a backup AC30 laying around. I highly doubt I'll need to supplement it to the tank because of how awesome AC's are! :thumb:


----------

